

Google to acquire Motorola Mobility for $12.5 billion - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/15/google-to-acquire-motorola-mobility-for-12-5-billion/

======
nodata
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886342>

